# Forum Community Guidelines



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2016)

We've had a bit of dissention lately, and I figured now is a good time to refresh everyone's memory on Forum Etiquette and the steps we take when getting ready to ban someone. First I'll quote Forum Etiquette as put into place by our Administrator, Josh:

_The goal of this site is to provide a venue where the discussion of any and all topics relating to tortoises may take place. It is our aim to keep this site family-friendly so that users of ALL age groups may participate._
*Forum Etiquette*
_1. Do not post anything blatantly rude and/or insulting.
2. Spamming and trolling will not be tolerated. Do not post links to other forums. 
3. Do not post explicit or otherwise inappropriate material.
4. Refrain from the discussion of any illegal activity.
5. Taunting, berating, or antagonizing moderators and/or staff will not be tolerated. Issues with our 100% volunteer staff can be directed to [email protected]
6. Refrain from single word posts, smilie-only posts, etc.
7. Refrain from posting about religious, political, and other controversial topics unrelated to tortoises. These discussions tend to be divisive and detrimental to the community. We reserve the right to remove any offending thread and/or discussion(s).

*Tips for Getting Your Question Answered Quickly*
Beginners will often find that their question has been answered here before. The Search function can help you help yourself; we have thousands of different topics archived. 

An appropriate and detailed subject for your post is always good. For example, a post titled 'please help' tells others nothing about your question. Try to be specific, like: 'Diet help for russian tortoise hatchling.' 
Topics that are cross-posted will be deleted. 

*Advertisements vs. Spam*
Advertising is only acceptable in the Classifieds Forum. Unsolicited emails, private messages, or other contactviaTortoiseForum.org constitutes spam. Threads outside of the 'Classifieds Forum' serving to advertise ANY product or service are considered spam and will be deleted. Links placed in a user's signature block must be for personal websites and/or relating to reptiles. All links to referral programs and sites with known malicious intent will be removed. 

*Contests, fund raising, charities or other personal uses*
You cannot use Tortoise Forum to stage a contest or to request donations for any charity or for any "personal" use that you may think of. This includes posting links to sites requesting charitable donations. This includes asking people to donate money or purchase items you are selling here or elsewhere to fund needs of any kind for family, friends, neighbors, pets, other Tortoise Forum members or anyone. You cannot use Tortoise Forum to stage a contest on your own for any purpose without first getting express approval from the Tortoise Forum Administrator/Owner. You cannot use Tortoise Forum to have everyone vote for you in a contest in which if you win you would receive anything of value -- money, trips, and any other consideration. In short, you may not use Tortoise Forum for your own personal use of any kind without first asking for permission. 

*Threats of Legal Action*
Please be aware that any threatened legal action against the owners, administrators, moderators or members of this website will instantly result in your account here being permanently banned from future participation -- regardless of the issue. Legal demands via post, Private Message or Email will be ignored. Our attorneys will only respond to legal demands sent via certified mail to our corporate headquarters. _


No one likes to feel like being a prison guard, so we tend to let things slide a little. This has gotten us into trouble. We ARE going to enforce these rules of etiquette. And this is what you're going to see as a consequence:


*Guideline Infraction System*
_
Number of Infractions
1. First a warning will be issued via PM _

_
2. If it becomes necessary, a second warning will be issued. Each post you make will be moderated before it "goes live" to the site._

_
3. If you offend again, a 4 day ban will be placed on your account and your IP(s). Attempts to register new accounts to circumvent the ban will increase the length of the ban._

_
4. And finally, your IP(s) will be permanently banned from accessing the site.

These warnings do not expire. Starting July 1, 2016 - everyone starts fresh with zero warnings. Remember to report something if you think it violates our forum guidelines and let the moderators and I handle the rest.
I reserve the right to change this and any other part of the forum guidelines at any time I deem necessary.

TortoiseForum.org shall be the sole arbiter of what does and what does not violate community standards.
We reserve the right to ban anyone who willfully violates these rules.

--Josh_


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2016)

If you want to discuss this thread, start a new thread.


----------

